# C.C. Product Ingredient Listing



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Question, does any one know where you can find SDS sheets or list of ingredients for Chris Christiansen products? I couldn't find them on the product nor on his website. What am I missing? I usually use professional products I obtain from my groomer, but ran out so picked up a couple of CC products to suffice. 

Side note, I brought both pups to the groomer this morning (we've been trying to grow Max's coat out). I told her I was nervous about bringing him on vacation to the beach (sand is frightening to me) and asked her if we should go shorter on his coat. She told me not to stop now, we've come this far. In 25 years she can count on one hand how many people have put the time and effort into maintaining their pets coat the way I do, his coat is gorgeous! Yay, feel like I'm doing something right!


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Specifically, does any one know if there is a wax in the day to day conditioner?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Have you called the company? They are friendly and helpful.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder why this company doesn't list their ingredients. Isn't it required by law? It seems like all the other companies that make dog grooming products do.


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't tried calling the company yet. Was trying to find a quick way to obtain the information. I thought it was odd they do not have ingredients on their products. I will try contacting the company directly. Thanks!


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh and I also thought it was a regulatory thing. I think I'm going to ask one of our regulatory people at work just to get their opinion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I wonder why this company doesn't list their ingredients. Isn't it required by law? It seems like all the other companies that make dog grooming products do.


It's definitely not required by law. i think it's part of the CC "cache". Sort of, "our products are so great that we can't give the formula away". The problem is, their products ARE great... So I use them anyway.  But I've never used this specific one. I use Spectrum 10 and Proline.


----------

